# The Big Snip



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just wanted to get some feedback from the forum. Has anyone here had a vasectomy or has your SO had a vasectomy? We are planning our birth prevention (def dont want anymore children) and if I have a natural child birth this time like the others then my husband is going in for the snip. Is there any decline in sex drive? I would hate that ...when Im not pregnant our drives really match up.....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Had mine over 10 years ago. No change in sex drive. No change in ejaculate quantity or intensity of the orgasm. The procedure was simple and not really painful other than the initial injection. No regrets


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

thank you


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is a detailed thread...
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/15592-vasectomy-real-scoop-guys.html



mommyof31982 said:


> Just wanted to get some feedback from the forum. Has anyone here had a vasectomy or has your SO had a vasectomy? We are planning our birth prevention (def dont want anymore children) and if I have a natural child birth this time like the others then my husband is going in for the snip. Is there any decline in sex drive? I would hate that ...when Im not pregnant our drives really match up.....


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you considering having a tubal ligation if you end up having a c-section? I would discourage you from it. I've, personally, had a lot of side affects from it. Even though the doctor says there are no side affects, I've told him b***s*** ever time I was in to see him. I changed doctors she said the same thing, I again called BS.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

no, I was looking into other measures. Like and IUD or the Esure procedure.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*Vasectomy is a little snip*

I had a vasectomy a long time ago. No problems, done in the dr's office, I think shaving everything was the most unpleasant part.

I was tender for a while, Tylenol was more than adequate as a pain reliever, told to not have any form of sex for a week or so.

A lot of my friends have had them done, no one has a horror story.

It's actually a little snip and done to the area of the sac, not the penis.

Mark


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a vasectomy last week (on Friday). I tried having sex with the Mrs. on Tuesday and got into some pain. I waited again and we had sex on Thursday and again this morning and the plumbing is all working fine and no pain at all. Other then some discomfort and nausea on that Friday I was up and moving around later that day. I went back to Karate and Zumba on Thursday, and felt almost 100%. So it's much, MUCH easier on us guys then it is on you ladies.

As to my drive? Same as always!


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

tyvm- he has an appt with the urologist next week


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Other than the psychological uneasiness at first maybe, everything of a vasectomy happens in the plumbing downstream physically of anything that would affect sex drive.

Just be understanding to your man over the week or so after the procedure for the tenderness and of course his own nervousness, and be sure to reward his bravery during this time and especially afterwards when he is back in business. 

Your man will be back to himself after this time and even maybe more so without the bother of some other form of birth control, so for the sex drive this will not even be an issue to either be just as much but probably more. 

I wish you both well.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks- we have had 2 "suprises" throught regular birth control so he is anxious to get it done actually, and I am too- I hate condoms, didnt get married to have to use them horrid things and we obviously cant trust the pill soo I think it will be very freeing for us to not have to worry about me getting pregnant.


----------



## vangobel (Sep 20, 2010)

just had the snip on Friday..Saturday...tylenol 3 w/codene for 1/2 day...Sunday still in bed watching movies with my 3 kids (5yr,2yr & 2month)...so far the healing is going great, down to regular tylenol every 4-6hours and swelling is down...pretty simple procedure and look forward to "stress free" love in another week...cheers


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting comments
Married Man Sex Life: Search results for vasectomy


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it only a week? I seem to recall I was told a month before semen was 100% sperm free. Given how fertile you and your wife are ....

Note I had my vasectomy in the late 70s and was still in my 20s, my wife was pregnant within a month of stopping the Pill each time.




vangobel said:


> just had the snip on Friday..Saturday...tylenol 3 w/codene for 1/2 day...Sunday still in bed watching movies with my 3 kids (5yr,2yr & 2month)...so far the healing is going great, down to regular tylenol every 4-6hours and swelling is down...pretty simple procedure and look forward to "stress free" love in another week...cheers


----------

